

What are good open source or free social icons? - fjordinbork

Bootstrap no longer includes fontawesome icons, and I need icons which they do not have. Does anyone know where I can get icons for meetup, github, goole, and facebook?
======
czbond
I saw these once on a Railscast episode.
[https://github.com/intridea/authbuttons](https://github.com/intridea/authbuttons)

